# Postfix Dovecot kein Mail Empfang



## planet_fox (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo

ich erhalte keine Mails auf einem ISPConfig3 Centosserver . Versenden geht ohne Probleme nur der Empfang nicht. Es kommt Dovecot zum Einsatz



> 69F9D7A9009D     1621 Mon May  9 13:46:20  hlimijo@xxx.org
> (temporary failure)
> mar@myhost
> 
> ...


----------



## Till (9. Mai 2011)

Was steht denn genau im maillog auf dem Server?


----------



## planet_fox (9. Mai 2011)

Er meckert wegen einem Sieve Modul vereinzelt. 



> ay  9 19:38:07 marge postfix/smtp[9873]: 21069A5910E5: to=<helgasshop@xxhost.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=4.2, delays=2.6/0.01/0/1.6, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=27681-10, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as C04C0A5910F0)
> May  9 19:38:07 marge postfix/qmgr[19834]: 21069A5910E5: removed
> May  9 19:38:07 marge deliver(helgasshop@sc-reload.eu): Loading modules from directory: /usr/lib/dovecot/lda
> May  9 19:38:07 marge deliver(helgasshop@sc-reload.eu): Module loaded: /usr/lib/dovecot/lda/lib10_quota_plugin.so
> ...


----------



## planet_fox (9. Mai 2011)

hier weitere logs  [fx@user.de] ist die email die ich an den server an adresse test@yourserver.de versende



> May  9 19:38:41 marge postfix/smtpd[9869]: connect from host-88-217-143-54.customer.m-online.net[98.239.243.54]
> May  9 19:38:42 marge postfix/smtpd[9869]: disconnect from host-88-217-143-54.customer.m-online.net[98.239.243.54]
> May  9 19:38:49 marge dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected: rip=::ffff:98.239.243.54, lip=::ffff:192.168.1.103, TLS handshake
> May  9 19:39:37 marge dovecot: imap-login: Aborted login: rip=::ffff:98.239.243.54, lip=::ffff:192.168.1.103
> ...


----------



## Till (10. Mai 2011)

Ist das ein 32Bit oder 64Bit Server?


----------



## Bommel (10. Mai 2011)

64 bit server


----------



## Till (10. Mai 2011)

Und Ihr habt dovecot exakt so wie hier beschrieben installiert:

The Perfect Server - CentOS 5.6 x86_64 [ISPConfig 3] - Page 4 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

also erst mit yum entfernt und dann von dem repo neu installiert?

Warum habt Ihr eih´gentlich nicht Debian genommen? Centos ist bekannt dafür dass es mit ISPConfig Probleme machtd da man die Pakete aus zig Repositories zusammensuchen und da die Pakete zum teil doppelt in den repos sind, sie mittels excludes aussortieren muss, deshalb empfehlen wir immer Debain


----------



## Bommel (10. Mai 2011)

Ob das jetzt genau nach dem schritt installiert wurde, kann ich nicht mit sicherheit sagen...

Das war schon seit September so installiert, da kannte ich aber planet_fox noch nicht...

Es wird aber eine neuinstallation geschehen... next week...

Der Fehler mit den Abrufen der mails ist seit donnerstag/freitag... d.h. zuvor funktionierte es einwandfrei


----------



## Till (10. Mai 2011)

> Der Fehler mit den Abrufen der mails ist seit donnerstag/freitag... d.h. zuvor funktionierte es einwandfrei


Ok, das ist ja schon mal eine gute Info. Ich ging davon aus es wäre eine Neuinstallation.

Was habt Ihr denn am Donnerstag bzw. Freitag auf dem Server gamcht, das zu den problemen geführt haben könnte? Habt Ihr Centos Updates eingespielt?


----------



## planet_fox (10. Mai 2011)

Datenbank Permission reconfoguriert mittels update ISPConfig 3

siehe hier 

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/inst...e-statistiks-ueber-webtraffic-4387/#post23984


----------



## planet_fox (10. Mai 2011)

@Till kann ich wo nachsehn unter centos welche updates geamcht worden sind ?


----------



## planet_fox (10. Mai 2011)

Mal Analysiere. Postfix scheidet für mich mal aus aufgrund der guten logs, ausserdem nach aussen gehts ja hin und intern kommen die ja auch an. Somit halte ich drei mögliche Fehlerquellen fest

Dovecot , Amavis und clamav 

oder siehst du da noch was anderes Till ?


----------



## planet_fox (10. Mai 2011)

Er zeigt in den Logs nun folgendes an 



> status=deferred (unknown mail transport error)


----------



## planet_fox (10. Mai 2011)

wenn es ne dovecot eisntellung wer und durch ein centos update verändert worden wer, kann cih ein update machen von der aktuellen evrsion auf die aktuelle version ? und der reconfiguriert dovecot ?


----------



## Till (10. Mai 2011)

Ja, solltest Du mal versuchen.


----------

